# Worm Drive Oil



## carp.780 (Jan 2, 2010)

Living in Canada, I'm accustomed to a slight rise in price on tools and equipment, as well as having to ship in from the states. The price is usually what I would consider fair.

When i needed some oil for my worm drive saw I found it was not available in the big box stores as well as some of the local retailers. No worries, I'll pick it up online. At $2.50-$6.00 a tube I was satisfied with the price. The shipping? I can't get oil and shipping without spending $25 or more.

So I ask you, is there a suitable replacement for worm drive saw oil I could use as a substitute? I was thinking bout using some chainsaw oil since it's readily availabe. Any suggestions?


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

You can use 85w-140 gear oil.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Chainsaw oil, no. You will fry it quickly. 

Gear oil like Kgmz says. Not sure of the weight off the top of my head but sounds like Kgmz knows. I thought it was on the cover of the reservoir. 

I've never had to change out oil though...not once.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Here's what I've done with my saws. After a week or two, drain the gearbox and fill with Kerosene. Run the saw for about 45 seconds. Drain completely and refill with wormdrive oil, or 90W gear oil or higher.

The Kerosene will flush out any mill shavings from the gears meshing upon break-in. I do this once and that's it. I have one saw with a leaky arbor spindle that I use for masonry and metal apps now. It gets checked about once a blade change for low oil.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

home depot near you doesnt carry it? im in halifax and they have the oil hanging up next to both the saws and the replacement blades


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Looks just like 100 weight gear oil, any factory service centre or tool repair shop has it.

Lone make sure you drain out the kerosene completely or else it thins the oil, like doing an "oil system flush" on a car....completely screws up your systems lubrication.


----------

